# Does your LOWES charge a pallet fee ??



## JHASS

Went to LOWES yesterday to see if they still had Green Team so I could pick up 2 ton, they still had 
5 ton sitting out front so I went inside to purchase 2 ton and was told they were still 179.00. The cashier
rang up my sale and told me that would be 398.00, now I'm not a smart man but that didn't add up to me
I thought it should have been about 360.00 OK (358) just a rough guess. When I questioned the cashier
why it was so much she informed me that they charge a 20 dollar fee for each pallet but if I return it they
would refund me the 40 dollars. Well me being me I had them bring the pallets out to my truck and we broke
the pallets down and loaded the on the truck and they kept their priceless pallets. The other thing was the first 
pallet was Green Team and the second one was Somersets the guy on the fork lift said they that was what they
had left. With these 2 ton my stash is about 5 1/2 ton does this allow me to have pellet pig status?? Here's a pic 
of some of my pellets there are 2 more on the other side of the wooden wall in my shop with my toys.


----------



## jdempsey

But i thought that the pallets were included in the price? At least every other place ive seen.

Dont surprise me knowing how lowes operates. At least the experiences ive had with them.

Well, at least they offered a refund if you brought them back. Does your local lowes charge a tax on pellet fuel?


----------



## timjk69

First I heard of that. Long ago I could get a couple bucks for a pallet an recycling center. Last time I just dropped them off for free.


----------



## JHASS

No , no tax and this was the first I have heard of a deposit for a pallet.


----------



## bogydave

A "pellet - pallet fee" sounds strange since I get pallets free from Lowes here. I ask & just go to the back side & they help me load up any pallets the have. HD is same.
Go get some free ones & take the pallets you got with the pellets back for some $$.


----------



## jtakeman

Mine doesn't. 

Maybe they found a recycler that will pay them for used pallets?


----------



## gyingling

Pallet Fee is the most ridiculous BS I have heard of. 

Do you think they are being charged by the manufacturer for those pallets? 

Absolutely not.


----------



## BrotherBart

Pretty good business move. If ya don't bring it back they number one made a buck and number two didn't have to pay for disposal of the pallets. They damn sure didn't pay the pellet vendor for the pallet except in the price of the ton.

Our local ACE Hardware treats me like a God when I take pallets off their hands because they have to pay to get rid of them. I got stupid last year and took my old pallets that I store cord wood on to the landfill since they were falling apart. Damned landfill charged me six bucks to dump 11 pallets.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

So far I've found uses for the ones that came with my pellets and no pallet fees were paid.

Ten of them were used for my new compost bins, there are two more waiting to join them.  The ones from the old bins are going to be setup elsewhere so I can start more compost.   The old bin area is now a vegetable garden bed.

I don't think I'll have any trouble finding uses for the ones that are currently holding pellets in the garage.

Just for giggles I'd call the LOWES home office and ask about those pallet fees ;-) .


----------



## smoke show

Does your LOWES charge a pallet fee ??

Don't have a Lowes.

therefore no fee.


----------



## Madhatter

My local lowes give their empty pallets to anyone that wants them.


----------



## ravensdalepelletman

im in seattle area  home depot has a 5.00 pallet fee.


----------



## Rooscooter

I'm in Spokane, WA...... both Lowes and Home Depot charge pallet fees for anything delivered on pallets.  

I laid a paver patio last summer and bought 4 pallets of pavers from Lowes and paid $20.00 for pallets.  Once I was done I took them back to Lowes and got the $20.00 back....   

Never bought pellets for the "big box" boys........  too many other choices here that are cheaper and don't charge to deliver.


----------



## jtakeman

jhass said:
			
		

> With these 2 ton my stash is about 5 1/2 ton does this allow me to have pellet pig status?? .



Sorry jhass, I missed the question. I'd say you have more than enough to be a full fledged member. send imacman the dues and add this to your sig!

Welcome fellow piggie! 

Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club. OINK OINK!! 
â€œYou pellet pigs should be ashamed of yourselvesâ€ eernest4-Grand Poobah-Pellet Pig Club


----------



## joescho

I would have done what jhass did.  However, they do make good firestarter wood for my basement wood insert....


----------



## bogydave

Just another sign of the changing times. Airlines multiple fees. Bank fees. Now pallet fees.
Some one pays for the pallets, (cost of the lumber & labor & a profit margin to the pallet company)
some cost are hidden in the cost per ton of the pellets, 
some have the cost of the pellets lower but charge a pallet fee.
Do you think Lowes & HD (all businesses) are not charging (adding) the shipping cost into the $$price of their products?
"Come on man"  
In Alaska we are hit with multiple  "shipping fees" & "fuel fees". No "pallet fee" yet but hidden in the end cost somewhere. Some one is paying for them.

Random thoughts:
I'm curious where the new "pellet plant" in Fairbanks get their pallets.
 I hope a local small business pallet maker is supplying them VS shipping pallets from the Lower 48 or Canada to Fairbanks. Either way it is a business cost.
Can you use pallets to make pellets? Recycle?


----------



## bookpile

My Lowe's tried that on me once. I told them I'd stand there and watch while they loaded all the bags on my truck individually. They called a manager over who said that the pallet fee didn't apply to pellets since they already came shrink wrapped on the pallet.


----------

